# Now we can't cycle at night - even with a helmet!



## ufkacbln (17 Apr 2010)

Out today and parked next to a rather nice fixed machine, Giving it a quick once over I was amazed at the "Safety Sticker"







"Bicycling can be hazardous
Always wear a safety helmet
Do not ride at night"

Amazing!

So in order to ride we now "have to" wear a helmet, and cannot go out when it is dark!

Is this really advice from a cycle manufacturer, and I wonder what evidence they base it upon?

Would you ignore this advice and ride it anyway


----------



## BigSteev (17 Apr 2010)

It's a bike. Of course I'd ride it. Wherever and whenever I wanted, always without a helmet. 'Safety' stickers, like bells, reflectors and any other extraneous gubbins should be removed from any bike on purchase and binned.


----------



## snorri (17 Apr 2010)

It's just a label to deter thieves, not an instruction for the owner.


----------



## gaz (17 Apr 2010)

it also has a wheel reflector. what use is that at night? so you can see it propped against the stand?


----------



## slowmotion (17 Apr 2010)

That reminds me of a notice at the edge of a car-park on the rim of a volcano in Hawaii..

"Warning. Eight thousand feet. Walk slowly"


----------



## wafflycat (18 Apr 2010)

Was it an American brand of frame?


----------



## Rhythm Thief (18 Apr 2010)

wafflycat said:


> Was it an American brand of frame?



Must have been. A British frame would have said "Never ride without bicycle clips and a deerstalker hat", or something.


----------



## chap (19 Apr 2010)

Talk about covering ones behind, but then your average fixie rider* wouldn't cycle at night as there would be nobody to show off to 



*Yes, I'm just joshing


----------



## Bollo (19 Apr 2010)

I think it is an American thing as I've seen the same sticker on a US-brand BMX that's occasionally parked up in the work bike racks.

I've seen similar ass-covering stuff like this on the instruction leaflet for my Speedplay pedals. You'd think you were parachuting into Helmand from the space shuttle as every other line was "danger of serious injury or death".


----------



## Bollo (19 Apr 2010)

In fact, looking at the pic in the OP I think is was a Mongoose frame.


----------



## arallsopp (19 Apr 2010)

Bollo said:


> I've seen similar ass-covering stuff like this on the instruction leaflet for my Speedplay pedals. You'd think you were parachuting into Helmand from the space shuttle as every other line was "danger of serious injury or death".



Similar thing IIRC with MistaPreston's new crank. The general outline seemed to be that installation of said item was likely to invoke Cthulhu.

Actually, it was only a few days after his LBS fitted it that Eyjafjallajokull gave its first belch...


----------



## Crankarm (9 May 2010)

Seen on a packet of cashews,

"Warning this product may contain nuts."

No sh1t .


----------



## decca234uk (10 May 2010)

It's the health & Safety, risk averse society going mad again.


----------



## gavintc (10 May 2010)

You had better have a look at the thread running proposing licences and testing for bicycles - talk about a risk averse society going mad!


----------



## oliglynn (12 May 2010)

At work I saw a large plastic box on wheels plastered in stickers proclaiming "To be used by a competent person only."

Quite what qualifies one as competent to use a box on wheels I do not know. Lack of severe box related psycopathic tendencies perhaps? Or maybe just having 2 legs and half a brain cell.

I look forward to attending a "box on wheels" proficiency course very shortly...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (4 Jun 2010)

My mate's Felt wears the same sticker (peculiarly though, my Felt MTB doesn't)


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (25 Jun 2010)

Hi to you all out there.This has just got to be the ultimate in protect ones self (the manufacturer)from having the arse sued of them.This machine carries a Health Warning Don't Come Whingeing, You've Been Warned.I presume that at night is meant as being in the dark?.If this catches on think of all of the redundant cycle light manufactures that would have sold their products to sensible law abiding cyclists.The bike appeared to be an off road mountain bike,if it is being used for it's intended style of riding then who the f*c* would want to ride in the dark(not floodlight) off road anyway.It is about as stupid as advising the male cyclists to ride women's style step through frames in case they slip off the pedals whilst climbing and do damage you their various bits of tackle on the crossbar of a regular mens bike.The litigation cases for ruined Rumpy Pumpy would keep the Philadelphia Lawyers laughing all the way to the banks.Happy & Safe Riding to You All.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jul 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> My mate's Felt wears the same sticker (peculiarly though, my Felt MTB doesn't)



My Felt doesn't either, it just has a sticker saying something along the lines that it is security tagged (I'll actually have to read it again one of these days when I'm bored enough and whilst I hurtle at speed along a heavily potholed, busy road using clipless pedals ...whilst some psycho behind me in a white van tries to make mincemeat out of me).

Mine is a 2007 model though, so could it be a recent thing??

One thing I can tell you for nothing about it though is that there is a big badge on the front proudly proclaiming

'MADE IN TAIWAN'

I've been meaning to get round to applying some black tape over it so that the British bike enthusiasts are all fooled my it!! ....oh wait, then I'd end up fooling myself.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jul 2010)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> I presume that at night is meant as being in the dark?.If this catches on think of all of the redundant cycle light manufactures that would have sold their products to sensible law abiding cyclists.



For some reason, when I read this above it gave me the image of a Monthy Pythonesque scene where cycling at night is strictly forbidden but a few brave souls, forced to go underground, still go out cycling, trying to avoid detection, wearing nothing but their shirts, plus fours and hankerchiefs on their heads

*person with identity sheilded*

Well, I suppose it all started at school, you know, you'd see the pictures in books and magazines and you'd hear people talking and telling stories about it .....then a friend introduced me to it ... I'd be taken to places where I'd be able to see it for myself....then one day a friend asked me if I'd like to try it for real ...well,time passed and I started doing it more and more ...and before I knew it, I was hooked!

...Oh wait, that's the opening to Michael Palin's 'Confessions of a Trainspotter'.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jul 2010)

The bike is obviously designed to only be rode on a FNRttC...


----------



## Arch (18 Jul 2010)

My Catrike has one of those stickers - only it also warns against stunts and competition riding.

Must be recent, if Cunobelin didn't get such a sticker on his Catrike.

We've had other machines into Velo Vision with that sticker, can't remember which... I think one of them also cautioned against riding in the rain.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2010)

+1 for Mongoose

My Amasa Comp has the sticker

If you lived at the Poles it would be practical for part of the year as there's 24 hour daylight


----------



## kevcampbell (22 Jul 2010)

Alembicbassman said:


> +1 for Mongoose
> 
> My Amasa Comp has the sticker
> 
> If you lived at the Poles it would be practical for part of the year as there's 24 hour daylight



mad, what next? remember to always cycle with both hands on the handlebars


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2010)

Arch said:


> My Catrike has one of those stickers - only it also warns against stunts and competition riding.
> 
> Must be recent, if Cunobelin didn't get such a sticker on his Catrike.
> 
> We've had other machines into Velo Vision with that sticker, can't remember which... I think one of them also cautioned against riding in the rain.



Mine was CTE023 - the 23rd Catrike Expedition off the kine!

Funnily enough, my updated Expedition CTE 946 didn't have this either


----------



## Arch (22 Jul 2010)

Cunobelin said:


> Mine was CTE023 - the 23rd Catrike Expedition off the kine!
> 
> Funnily enough, my updated Expedition CTE 946 didn't have this either



Well, my Dash was pretty new - I didn't know that was how the numbers worked, I'll have to look at mine!


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Jul 2010)

Arch said:


> Well, my Dash was pretty new - I didn't know that was how the numbers worked, I'll have to look at mine!



There is a certain "My bike's serial number is lower than yours" to some of the Catrike forums!

To me it is something of a gamble.

I had one of the early Peter Ross Trices, and the machine I ended up with 12 years later after several frame failures and modifications was some what different.

Equally my later Catrike has several frame improvements to the original, and is a smoother ride. However how long do you wait.When the Expedition came out it was exactly what I wanted and served me well. I might have benefitted by waiting for two years, but that is two years of fun I would have missed.


----------

